# New 30's on



## JeepXK (Sep 21, 2012)

30x9 and 30x10 on stock whhelsIMG_20150123_102556681_HDR.jpgIMG_20150123_102649300_HDR.jpg


----------



## JeepXK (Sep 21, 2012)

If I posted this in the wrong section please feel free to move it. I haven't posted a lot on here.....I apologize in advance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty good to me. I like the color of the bike too.


----------



## JeepXK (Sep 21, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> looks pretty good to me. I like the color of the bike too.


Thank you, I have been hearing a lot about the front diff being very easy to break once you go with 30's........ Should I be worried about the front diff.??? I still want to have fun with it as I've always done with the 28's. I don't have it snorkeled for the reason of not going in stuff over my seat but I still want to be able to have fun with it.... Any input would be greatly appreciative .....


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Front diffs are fine in the 850's. Axles aren't the best especially with a lift. It's the RZR's that have the weak diffs


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks perfectly fit with nice stance, sweet!


----------



## JeepXK (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I have Rhino axles in the front stock in the rear. Good to hear on the front diff. thanks again...


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm running the same tires on my brute and love them. Running w/w.


----------

